# question



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2005)

hOW DO YOU ADVERTISE YOUR DOJAANG IN THE TAE KWON DO THREAD LIKE THEY HAVE IN THE OTHER THREADS THANKS. TERRYL. STOKER


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 11, 2005)

Terry, are you talking about the advert. in the forum section?  That is a sponsorship.  PM Kaith Rustaz, and he can tell you what you need to know. Some info here TW


----------

